# context-sensitive solutions



## eugenia aguilar

Field and topic:
construccion de carreteras y puentes
---------------------

Sample sentence:
context sensitive solutions


----------



## buddingtranslator

¿Las soluciones que dependen del contexto (entorno)?


----------



## buddingtranslator

Hola, Eugenia,

¿Has visto la sugerencia que puse?


----------



## eugenia aguilar

Así parece, pero esto es un programa de la administración carretera de EE. UU.  Así que creo que esa no sería su traducción.


----------



## buddingtranslator

Bueno, me podrías dar un poco más de contexto y quizás te pueda ayudar. ¿Cuál es tu propuesta?


----------



## Kolthoff

Soluciones que toman en consideración el contexto.


----------



## eugenia aguilar

Sí, tal vez se podría traducir como: Nuevo curso que nos presenta las soluciones a diversas situaciones en la construcción de las carreteras.


----------



## eugenia aguilar

Te escribo el título del artículo a traducir:
New NHI Course Introduces Context Sensitive Solutions. (NHI =Instituto Nacional de Carreteras).

Gracias.


----------



## Kolthoff

Nuevo curso del NHI introduce _Soluciones sensibles al contexto_.


----------



## buddingtranslator

Coincido con la sugerencia de Kolthoff. Es decir que las solucciones toman en consideración el contexto, como ha dicho. 

Saludos


----------



## eugenia aguilar

Mil Gracias a los dos. Bye


----------



## Tupakcusipuma

eugenia aguilar said:


> As*í *parece, pero esto es un programa de la administraci*ó*n *de *carretera*s* de *EE.UU*. As*í * que creo que esa no ser*í*a su traducci*ó*n.



La traducción literal sería :  Soluciones Sensibles al Contexto (entorno).  

Hope it helps!


----------

